# Thermocell did NOT work...



## rip18 (Jan 5, 2005)

My thermocell did NOT work this afternoon... of course it might have something to do with some idiot not making sure it had gas before he left the truck...

I made it to a stand for an hour & 45 minutes this afternoon.  About an hour before dark, the mosquitos started coming out.  I had on fingerless gloves & eventually, they were tearing my last knuckle and half up!  I reached in my fanny pack for the thermocell, got it out, & got ready to turn it on.  Unfortunately, it was already on (but not burning) and OUT of gas!!!  I looked through my fanny pack for my thin gloves - but they are in the duck boat & house.  I looked for my little bottle of Ben's 100, but it is in the door of the truck.  I got eaten up!  But I did see a deer...

Spare fuel cartridge, small insect repellent, & thin gloves have now added weight back to fanny pack for last few days of deer season...


----------



## limbhanger (Jan 5, 2005)

You had me worried for a minute. I see that you are located in mosquito heaven South Georgia. I hunt in Warren County where the Mosquito is the county bird. Thermocells work great when USED CORRECTLY!!! Good luck to you sir!


----------



## Duff (Jan 6, 2005)

gotta watch that rip18. I did the same thing only to discover I forgot to turn the unit off from my previous hunt


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 6, 2005)

*Remove Butane Cartridge*

If you're not going to use your Thermacell again soon (like the same/next day), then it's best to remove the butane cartridge from the unit and store in your vest/pack. This also keeps the O-ring seal in better shape.

If left on, or it leaks, it can build up gas fumes inside of pack or vehicle. We don't want any of you guys going BOOM! The other reason is stated in previous posts.... when you NEED IT and go to use it again.... OOPS.

I always carry at least 1 extra refill kit (fuel cartridge and 3 pads) with me any time I carry the Thermacell in my pack. A small Ziploc sandwich bag works great for this since it can also be placed in your pocket, fanny-pack, etc.
It'll always be there when you need it then.

  :


----------



## 7 Mag (Jan 6, 2005)

Slug-Gunner said:
			
		

> I always carry at least 1 extra refill kit (fuel cartridge and 3 pads) with me any time I carry the Thermacell in my pack. A small Ziploc sandwich bag works great for this since it can also be placed in your pocket, fanny-pack, etc.
> It'll always be there when you need it then.
> 
> :


That's the main reason I bought the little Thermacell cover, it keeps it all there together. A pocket on one side for the butane cartridge, a pocket on the other side for the extra pads.


----------



## roadkill (Jan 10, 2005)

*Thermacell*

My son and I got one with the holster for Christmas.  I didn't think I'd need it in the middle of Jan., but I did and it worked great!  It worked so good that I passed up No Stinkin Bugs on clearance at wallyworld for $2.00 a bottle!  Best mosquito repellent I've ever used!


----------



## Johnsampson1962 (Sep 8, 2008)

I made the mistake of smelling it when I first tried it out (turkey hunting). I've never felt a wave of nausea come over me like that. I've used in my tree stand a few times but always start feeling sick. I've not found a place where it's effective on my stand that I don't start feeling these effects. Any idea's ?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 8, 2008)

i just sit it underneth me..


----------



## holton27596 (Sep 8, 2008)

I love mine, but do they work on chiggers too????


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 8, 2008)

HA!!!!  I read the title and came in here to post something like this..


"LIAR!!!"  or "Bull Honky!"

The one thing that I've got to get before sat is more fuel and repellent pads.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------

